# ICB Report, Can all be forgiven after only 2 years



## twofor1 (20 Jul 2010)

A friend wants to apply for a loan, a few payments were late 3-4 years ago but always paid, It’s possible the bank did not report it to the ICB as he was only late, so he got a credit check on himself.

It came back with his mortgage, car loan and credit card, all the boxes ticked for the past 24 months, great no problems there. 

But are records not kept for 5 years. ?

He rang the ICB and asked about the previous 36 months and was told they only keep the last 24 payments.

He asked if there were issues 3, 4 or 5 years ago would they not show on his record.

He was told as long as his repayments were back on schedule 24 months ago or more, and the last 24 payments were made on time, then all 24 boxes would be ticked therefore nothing would show on his ICB report.

Can this be correct ?


----------

